# My beautiful boy looks a complete mess!!



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

My little Darcy is loosing is puppy coat and looks a complete mess. I've bathed and brushed him but he dosent look any better bless him. He looks almost bald compared to how his coat was!

Hope it grows back soon. 




























His tail is hilarious!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh bless him, he's gorgeous coat or not coat 

Look how his fur has lightened up. I bet his tail plume is the first to come in!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Rache his fur looks fine in those pics it's awful in person poor baby give it 2 months


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww bless him, it will come back before u know it and much better


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Bahaha...I was seriously trying to figure out who that pup was in your pics yesterday. I didn't recognize him from the darker sabled puppy from before! (duh) I think he's looking beautiful to be honest! Loving his color & his wee little face.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww thanks everyone, I'll tell him you all still think hes lovely, bless him I think he feels a bit naked!! lol

I cant believe the change in him since we got him. His dad is almost white and his mum black and tan so he must be following dads coloring.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw bless, i still think he looks gorgeous!!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww good to see you back Rache! Darcy looks great, Teddy is very similar too so dont worry


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Di!

Has Teddy lost all his puppy fluff? I spend most of my time rubbing it all off my clothes, i swear i could make a coat out of it all! lol 

I hope it grows back in soon before it starts to get cold.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

yeah he has near enough lost it all now, he also looks abit bald but fluff around his ears still lol 

I have just got him onto raw feeding too which he is loving! 

I had a stage of rubbing the hair off my clothes all the time too! lol 
If he needs a little jumper in the winter let me know hey


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love his color and he looks soooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! He is a doll.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

London said:


> Oh bless him, he's gorgeous coat or not coat
> 
> Look how his fur has lightened up. I bet his tail plume is the first to come in!


His little tail is hilarious. Its just starting to get a plume x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I love his color and he looks soooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! He is a doll.


Thanks Tracy.
I think hes feeling sorry for himself!

He is still so cute tho, I'm mesmerised by his little face x


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i think he still looks beautiful.they do look funny when they lose their puppy coat,lol.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

He is still a handsome lil dude, I hate this stage too but it is worth it in the end. Love his coloring.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He sure is a beauty!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL. Oh girl I feel your pain. Just wait til it starts coming back in. It looks utterly ridiculous at first when they've got super long fur somewhere and puppy fuzz elsewhere still. Bryco looks like a total doufus right now


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww he's still pretty regardless of loosing his puppy coat.. lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> LOL LOL LOL. Oh girl I feel your pain. Just wait til it starts coming back in. It looks utterly ridiculous at first when they've got super long fur somewhere and puppy fuzz elsewhere still. Bryco looks like a total doufus right now


Bryco always looks so good in his photos! 

Hes got long bits on his back and ears and puppy fuzz still round his bum and legs hes a mess!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

He is very handsome, even with losing his puppy coat.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rache said:


> Bryco always looks so good in his photos!
> 
> Hes got long bits on his back and ears and puppy fuzz still round his bum and legs hes a mess!!


My oh-so-kind dear husband says he looks "Mangy" LOL...I can't wait til this stage is O-VAH!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mangy, hahahahaha never heard that before!

I cant wait till its all done to, poor darcy looks so not impressed!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe Darcy still looks cute as a button but it sure is hilarious!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

He really has changed a lot! I didn't notice until these pictures! Still has the cutest face though.  I love how he holds his tail!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw it'll come back soon and even better though, I'm sure. I think he looks so adorable nomatter. I love his little face, what a sweetheart.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww Bless! His sable is goiing a lot too! Hes as big as Pixie too by the looks of things! Wow time flies fast Rachel!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh bless him, he's gorgeous


----------

